# In Wall Magazine Rack



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello All!

Newbie here. I have always wanted to build a magazine rack for the bathroom that is inset into the wall (especially when my teenage son fell against the wall with his broken leg when exiting the shower and put a big hole through the drywall). I envision a rack with two or three slots at an angle to hold magazines etc. I haven't a clue where to start! Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. I have a RT1000 router table, Dewalt DW718 Sliding miter saw, Hitachi Table saw and many hand tools, but I have mostly used them for work around the house not for building something like this. Again any ideas would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums family bigroccrek.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I'd think in terms of a large, shallow box that would fit between the joists, except that I wouldn't actually make it into a box. I'd mount the side pieces to the studs, and then fit the top and bottom boards so they tap into place.

Once the drywall has been trimed to the edge of the stud on either side, measure the depth of the opening, which will control the width of the side pieces. Then, I'd take a sampling of the magazines that would likely be placed in the rack and use them to determine how steep the dado angle needs to be to hold them without the tops drooping over. Then, set a bevel gauge to that angle, and use it to clamp a guide board the the side piece to route the dado. Alternatively, you could make a quick jig - sort of like a T-square, but at the acute angle on the bevel gauge. Either way, it needs to be clamped to the workpiece for each dado. 

Be sure to cut the dadoes at opposing angles on the side boards, so they match when facing each other. 

I'd also cut a rabbet on the back edges of the side boards to fit over a backing board - 1/4 ply, for example. That, too, can be glued in place against the back drywall, independent of the side boards, so the whole assembly doesn't need to be made to a tight fit. (I'd take that approach since the studs can't be guaranteed to be perfectly square.)

Once the (pre-dadoed) side boards are in place, measure and cut the "shelves" and slide them into place. Then, cut molding to frame it all, and paint as desired.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Here is a link to a post I made on a built in curio/DVD storage for my hallway, but the method could be the same for any built in. Maybe it will give you some ideas.

http://www.routerforums.com/77566-post1.html


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Ralph,

Thanks for te htips I do like teh idea of gluing 1/4 inch to the inside of teh drywall.

Thanks!


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

George,

Thanks for the link This is very similar to what I had in mind. I just need to angle the "shelves" down a bit.

THanks


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

George that is a neat idea,


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Great idea George! I could make that work on some of my closet projects.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greeting Jim and welcome to the forum.
Something I always do and for most guys it may be so basic as to forget to mention it. Do a drawing of what you want to make. Get some graph paper and do an Isometric view then a front view top vies and side view. As you do the drawing you will begin to recognize how it needs to go together and where cuts, dittos, joints etc will be. You will be able in time to put together a "story board" as, (althunbs puts it). I'm sure others will suggest CADS and I am not opposed, just not smart enough to use one, It's the old "Computers hate me" excuse, except in my case it's really true, they do hate me!!!


----------



## bigroccrek (Feb 24, 2008)

Good Advice. I am starting the drawings this weekend and we'll see where it goes.

Thanks


----------



## 1024 (Jun 8, 2010)

so great


----------

